# Filshie Clip done at time of Cesarean



## katelliott80 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am unsure how to code for this. Typically when a tubal is done at the time of the cesarean I would use code 59510 for the global c-sect then use the add on code of 58611 for the ligation or transection of fallopian tubes. 

But in this case they are using the clips which to me are not included in 58611. 

I looked in to using code 58615 as that uses the band and clips but is done by vaginal or suprapubic approach only.

Any ideas how to do this, am I missing something?


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 2, 2009)

we asked the same question & after review with our docs and they had contact with acog. We use the 58611 the explanatin notes state TIES off or removes. Filshie clips is a brand name and it is tying off the tubes.


----------



## rmaupin (Apr 6, 2011)

*tubal clip after cesarean section*

The code 58611 seems to be a type of permenant solution for sterilization, ie. ligation or transection. Since there is a big difference in ligation and occlusion codes when these are done as a separate procedure why then would we use a single code when done after a c-section?


----------

